

Ask HN: PHP Freelancers. - shire

Are there any PHP or wordpress freelancers out there or developers? I would like some advice.<p>Is the job market lucrative for a PHP coder? or Wordpress developer? is the pay worth it? I&#x27;m getting into PHP and would like some advice on it please and thank you.
======
pixeloution
Being a Freelancer often has more to do with your marketing and sales skills
than your skills as a programmer.

The question you should be asking is "Do I want to run a business?" That's
what you'll be doing. You'll be finding clients, bidding projects, keeping
those clients happy AND producing the deliverable. Its not easy but it can be
quite rewarding both financially and mentally if you have the skills for it.

I flew solo for 7 years and while I wouldn't take back the experience, I also
wouldn't do it again. I prefer working for MegaCorp where I write code, mentor
other developers, and generally have less to worry about.

